# Do you wear a respirator in the shop?



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

There is another thread on this, but the OP failed to put up a poll, and was having trouble doing so, since I am curious myself, I posted this up. The options are...
Yes,
No,
It depends on what I am doing.

For me it depends on what I am doing. I may be relying on my dust collector and ambient filter too much, but respirators tend to make me feel claustrophobic after a while.

I am time limiting this poll, mostly because I have a VERY old poll on another forum that folks keep dredging up years after it was useful...


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I should mention that on the issue of the respirator, and the various stuff we need to filter out. My respirator has BOTH the particular, and VOC filters, stacked with an adaptor, which helps out a LOT when finishing with brain cell killing finishes like Lacquer... Marc Spagnulo / The Wood Whisperer did a good write up on these I guess last year, or year before during "Safety Week". Excellent information from him on the subject!


----------



## Scribbler (Dec 5, 2010)

Excellent, point, dbhost. So many of the finishes and other chemicals we use these days can be extremely damaging to us even in minute quantities. Even the dust from many woods can be harmful. To view some of these woods, check out the MWA Toxic Wood Chart.

Happy and safe Wooding,
The Scribbler


----------



## wwinsauer (Dec 7, 2010)

I use a mask for almost all sanding and cutting. Don't have a collection system or air filter YET. I don't wear a respirator for staining and finishing but make sure that the area is well ventilated. 
I need to get a respirator. :icon_sad:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

In the shop I rarely use one. I have dust collection and air filters. When I am using certain species I wear a dust mask and when working with Spanish Cedar I wear a respirator, I hate that stuff. While finishing I have a dedicated vented room and wear a respirator with a 3MT Organic Vapor/Acid Gas Cartridge 6003 because I deal with acid catalyzed finishes.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

When using toxic substances like spray varnishes, laquers etc, I always use a respirator rated for whatever I am using. I have recently started using a dust respirator for sanding of any type plus I have air filtration and full dust collection in place.


----------



## DPJeansonne (Feb 4, 2009)

*using respirators*

I am fairly consistent , not 100%, in using my respirator on any and all sanding tasks and for planing.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't usually wear one in my home shop, I have a good DC system hooked up to my lathe. I do wear one in the following circumstances:
1 - when using toxic/irritating timbers
2 - when using the club lathes, they have no DC system
3 - if using toxic finishing materials, lacquers etc
4 - when I'm dismantling anything that has asbestos in it, or working near someone who is doing so.


----------

